# Craigslist Trailer Smoker



## rwtrower (May 16, 2010)

http://littlerock.craigslist.org/rvs/1717271816.html

It's humongous....been listed for a few weeks.

Greenbriar is about 40 miles north of Little Rock off of I-40.


----------



## eman (May 16, 2010)

Anyone know anything about these smokers???
 I may offer him 5 k and pick it up in Arkansas.
 If it a good buy and a good smoker.


----------



## kanadan (May 16, 2010)

a guy at our last comp had one of those, the thing was awesome the fire box had like 4 inches of ceramic insulation


----------

